# 90degree to hot?



## FishyLuverr (Apr 28, 2007)

Im setting up a 20 gallon soon with a few corys in it, not sure what else, but the thing is during the summer -- my tank gets 90degrees during the day and drops a little at night. Last summer my GOLDFISH tank (YES GOLDFISH!!) was 90degrees for most of june, all of july and august and a lot of september! They died just recently because of a disease spread from a new fish =( 
But I was amazed to see them do fine in that warm of water, i put a fan over it but it didnt seem to ever lower the temp.
So would 90degrees "bake" the fish, as some people say? Could I just put ice cubes in the tank, how many if so?
THANKS!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.8)

May I ask where your tank is situated? Where are you located? Check this thread.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=71

90 degrees *Fahrenheit* is unfortunately too hot for the goldfish and for several other fish species as well.
*Sentence edited for error.*


----------



## Firebelly girrl (Feb 7, 2007)

K gotcha 
Well its in my bedroom, not getting direct sunlight, but its on the side of the house where the sun beats on it all day and pretty much I wake up sweating already lol
I dont have central air so during the summer I have an aircondition for the main floor, and my bedrooms upstairs. Im in maryland, and i meant 90 degree fahrenheit, I tend to forget a lot of users use Celcius :?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

:blink: My apologies for the error. I mean Fahrenheit.

Firebelly Girl, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

90C is 194F... dont know why that would be a question..

goldfish are cold water fish and should be kept in the 50-70s. If you can try a window covering or try to move the tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Gump said:


> 90C is 194F... dont know why that would be a question..


I had corrected my post, Gump. She was correct with Fahrenheit and I made an error to type Celsius. My bad.. 90 degrees Celsius would have blasted the tank glass and even cook the fish.:lol:


----------



## andylyon87 (Apr 27, 2007)

hey 

I know what you mean with the fluctuation in temperature, not too bad for me any more as I am in Scotland so the room temp is pretty decent.

I saw a thing on Ebay the other day which was a water cooling pump, they arent cheap about Ã‚Â£50-Ã‚Â£60 but they constantly chek the temp of the water and you can control the temp to within 0.1 degs celcius

Its just like giving your fish air con lol.

If I see them again Ill post the link

Andy


----------



## andylyon87 (Apr 27, 2007)

http://aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/aquarium_chillers.html

theres the kinda thing I mean but obviously theyre a lot cheaper on ebay maybe thats an idea. 

Andy


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes, 90 degrees Fahrenheit is to hot unles you have annual killiefish, who can handle extreme temperatures and extreme temperature fluctuations.


----------



## ChristianFlores2007 (Jul 9, 2007)

well what about buying a chiller for your tank....But the thing is with them is that they are quite expensive. =/


----------



## Silli_Millivanilli (May 13, 2007)

I also have a temperature problem with my tank... I have two kissing gouramis.

my tank has on of those adesive thermometers which goes from 72 - 86 degrees. It is constantly at 86 degrees. I dont know if that is because it actually is 86 degrees or because that the highest the thermometer will go.


----------

